# I have won 4 BBQ competitions with this rub.



## j4165y (Jul 22, 2011)

I use on Pork and Chicken Only

  

2/3 cup paprika
1/3 cup salt
1 1/2 cup light brown sugar

1 tablespoon ground mustard

1 Tablespoon Ginger

3/4 cup white sugar
1/2 cup granulated garlic
4 tablespoons granulated onion
1/4 cup chili powder
2 tablespoon fresh ground black pepper
2 tablespoon cumin
2 teaspoon cayenne pepper.. ((OR)).. 1 tablespoon if you like spicy.... Cayenne depends on its rating typically anywhere from 30,000 to 190,000 Scoville Heat Units (SHU) on the Scoville Rating Scale. The normal that you buy is 30,00 thtt T  The  t

Most stores only seel 30,000 to 50,000 SHU its a little mild... I Buy 90,000 SHU from Whole foods it takes less and is Double the heat what you buy from your local store.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 22, 2011)

Congrats on your wins! I like the So. West touch with the Chili Powder and the Cumin...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 22, 2011)

Copied & printed!

I'll give it a try.

Thank-you for sharing!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jul 22, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Copied & printed!
> 
> I'll give it a try.
> 
> Thank-you for sharing!


X2  been looking for a new Rub!

Sounds mmmmmmm Tasty!

Thanks

SOB


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks man! Will try it soon.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll give it a try too

THX!

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2011)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> X2  been looking for a new Rub!
> 
> Sounds mmmmmmm Tasty!
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## alelover (Jul 22, 2011)

How much rub does that recipe yield? Looks similar to mine except for the salt and ginger. I use way less salt. I saw someone else who used ginger in their rub. I am going to try it this weekend with ginger instead of cinnamon and see what happens.


----------



## wingnut (Jul 22, 2011)

*I too Copied & printed!    BUT TO WHOM DO I GIVE CREDIT TOO??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






     (j4165y)     How about a first name at least. *

*  *

*Larry*


----------



## alelover (Jul 22, 2011)

j4164y? What is that your prison number?


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 22, 2011)

You have a very interesting rub.

I have 3 questions, cayenne pepper is less than 1% of the total volume and will not be apparent in the rub IMHO, why did you use this amount?

Which 4 BBQ comps have you won using this rub?

What do you use this rub on, beef, pork or chicken?


----------



## hewgag (Jul 22, 2011)

1/2 cup of salt seems like a bit much.... But I'll give it a try for sure! thanks!


----------



## flash (Jul 22, 2011)

Hewgag said:


> 1/2 cup of salt seems like a bit much.... But I'll give it a try for sure! thanks!




 Gotta always try the original, then tweak to your liking. I can see I would probably agree with Hewgag on the Salt, but I have issues with it. Also with cliffcarter on the cayenne. GOTTA have more of that.


----------



## eman (Jul 22, 2011)

alelover said:


> How much rub does that recipe yield? Looks similar to mine except for the salt and ginger. I use way less salt. I saw someone else who used ginger in their rub. I am going to try it this weekend with ginger instead of cinnamon and see what happens.


Looks like it will yield about 5 cups of rub. 2 cups of that being sugars. And i thought my rub was sweet.


----------



## flash (Jul 22, 2011)

eman said:


> Looks like it will yield about 5 cups of rub. 2 cups of that being sugars. And i thought my rub was sweet.


Most sugar cooks off during the smoke. My wife is not a big sweets person but loves MDM rib rub. Look that one up.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing - gonna have to give it a try.  I used to live up there in Torrance at 234th and Anza. Miss the Christmas in the hollow a lot.


----------



## meateater (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe !


----------



## bigeyedavid (Jul 23, 2011)

Im always looking for a new rub to try not sure about that amount of salt.I will tweak it if need be.Thanks for sharing


----------



## pittman (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks good to me!! Gonna try!


----------



## hardslicer (Jul 23, 2011)

count me in........I'll try anything once..........


----------



## warpath (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, copied and printed.. always open to new ideas..

seeya

Dave


----------



## bill in mn (Jul 25, 2011)

This was good .The bride came home with 3 racks of BBR's and I had just read this post. I made a half batch of this rub .It wasn't to over the top on anything but I'll be tweaking it some the next time.Thanks for the idea and recipe, Bill


----------



## skull fish (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks 4 the recipe, made it last night, also try Hungarian paprika, blend was not as red as some Jared rubs, which is a good thing, flavor is great combination of sweet, savory, and a touch of heat. Gonna try it this weekend on brisket 4 sure!


----------



## hardslicer (Aug 4, 2011)

I tried it on a pork butt last week....it must have been good....not a strand left over!!


----------



## roller (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks good to me...


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 4, 2011)

I tried it on some Tri-tips last week....I really liked it.  Same as mentioned above just the right combination

of flavors! Thanks for my new Go-To Rub! 

SOB


----------



## siroisma (Aug 4, 2011)

look good and easy enough to do will try for sure.


----------



## jody jo (Aug 17, 2011)

Im going to try, Thanks for the recipe


----------



## funkyboy (Aug 17, 2011)

Session data


----------



## funkyboy (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounds Great. Little less salt..
 

Session data


----------



## funkyboy (Aug 17, 2011)

Session dataHi

I live in St. Peter


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting your recipe!!!!  For sure have to try it out!


----------



## j4165y (Aug 19, 2011)

I use on Chicken and Pork only

2/3 cup paprika
1/3 cup salt
1 1/2 cup light brown sugar

1 tablespoon ground mustard

1 Tablespoon Ginger

3/4 cup white sugar
1/2 cup granulated garlic
4 tablespoons granulated onion
1/4 cup chili powder
2 tablespoon fresh ground black pepper
2 tablespoon cumin
2 teaspoon cayenne pepper.. ((OR)).. 1 tablespoon if you like spicy.... Cayenne depends on its rating typically anywhere from 30,000 to 190,000 Scoville Heat Units (SHU) 

The store usually only sells 30,000 to 50,000 very light. I use 90,000 SHU cayenne very strong double normal spicy. So it does not take as much to make spicy.


----------

